# "American" French Fry seasoning recipe?



## travelingtrev (Jul 29, 2020)

I worked in a kitchen in Sydney many years ago that served chips with this seasoning , a mixture of salt, paprika, onion, garlic, powder, sugar, and I forget what else...The head chef said he learned it in the States.
The fries themselves were not anything special, just your average McCains or whatever i forget , but once this seasoning went on it, they were to die for. Probably more addictive than crack.
I lost the complete recipe and i have found something similar online on a popular recipe site - basically equal parts onion powder, garlic powder, salt and paprika. I have not tried it yet and I am sure its good but probably not the same level.

Does anybody have a recipe to share for fry seasoning that you think would compete with what I ate back then? I am hoping to Introduce it at the place I am now at. I will probably improvise and post here what i come up with anyhow but recipes or additional ingredient ideas in addition to the ones posted would be much appreciated !

Cheers All!


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I think what chef created was a version of Lawry's Seasoned Salt.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

https://www.google.com/search?clien...BDEwLjKYAQCgAQGwAQU&sclient=mobile-gws-wiz-hp


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

That was one of the major “secrets” to the success of the hot dog and burger joint I opened... which just closed after 2 successor owners and 40 years.

I could be wrong, but I always thought it was more of a LA thing than a generic American thing.


----------



## travelingtrev (Jul 29, 2020)

brianshaw said:


> That was one of the major "secrets" to the success of the hot dog and burger joint I opened... which just closed after 2 successor owners and 40 years.
> 
> I could be wrong, but I always thought it was more of a LA thing than a generic American thing.


Ha! I knew somebody would know what I was on about! The typical seasoning in Australia is chicken salt and nowhere close to these seasoned salt chips. I gotta get my hands on the original someday but thanks for putting me on the path brainshaw


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

brianshaw said:


> That was one of the major "secrets" to the success of the hot dog and burger joint I opened... which just closed after 2 successor owners and 40 years.
> 
> I could be wrong, but I always thought it was more of a LA thing than a generic American thing.


We use that a lot here in the Northeast


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Seoul Food said:


> We use that a lot here in the Northeast


I had no idea... Apparently I've been away too long!


----------

